
US Newspapers Hit by Cyberattack, causing printing and delivery disruptions - sodosopa
https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-note-to-readers-delivery-20181229-story.html
======
sodosopa
Edited title, since original article's title is too long for HN

